# Monster Ravenna Arsenal Buck



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I had to share this with everyone. This deer was taken by one of the hunters in the arsenal last Saturday. I didn't catch the hunters name, sorry. This is one of the biggest deers I've seen taken from there in a while.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a great looking buck, especially since it came from the arsenal.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Great deer. I like how the brow tine is turned back, obviously for aerodynamics.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice buck! Massive chocolate monster....


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Great buck...love those kickers! :!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*Darn nice buck!* Years ago I had his Grandaddy standing broadside to me at 20 yards for 5 minutes and all I could do was wish the "baldy permit" I had been issued would somehow change. Same thing happened to me at Plumbrook!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

holy COW!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That would make one scary head mount....especially if it has the lips curled back....Nice unique buck


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow nice buck hope they left a few for my wife and I this weekend. Anyone know how the have been doing their this year? We will be hunting their this Saturday I hope she gets a shot at a deer like that one she gets the buck tag its the Womens hunt i get a chance to take 2 does.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

My buddy and his son went out last saturday and they didnt really see much a few does and two bucks out of the both of them, but by the looks of things they are in there lol


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Great deer. I like how the brow tine is turned back, obviously for aerodynamics.


Guess the other one wasn't and the wind broke it off!!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

That is one big buck


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Its the "hole in the horn" bucks 15th generation grandson?


----------



## 1Arrow1Shot (Nov 4, 2011)

nice buck i like the dark color to the antlers


----------

